

12 Steps to Create Your Own Web-Plattform - MyTweetMag
http://blog.mytweetmag.com/index.php/blog/lets-start-up-12-steps-to-your-own-web-plattform/

======
js4all
Great advise, but only half of the truth. I am waiting for part 2. The last
sentence requires at least the same attention as that what has already been
written.

